# Tax Time



## NRobichaud (26 Dec 2012)

I will be in Saint-Jean during Tax Season, wondering if there is any place nearby to get those done? (H&R Block preferably)


----------



## Hitman (26 Dec 2012)

There's a mall in St Jean you can go to... that being said, you don't HAVE to do your taxes on time. It's not like they'll Wesley Snipes you or anything.


----------



## Occam (27 Dec 2012)

Hitman said:
			
		

> you don't HAVE to do your taxes on time. It's not like they'll Wesley Snipes you or anything.



I don't know where you got this information, but it's wrong.  There are penalties for not filing or filing late if you owe CRA money.  The penalties are even higher if you have a history of filing late when you owe them money.

During your service, there will be times when you'll have a filing extension, mostly due to deployment.  Otherwise, you have to file on time just like everyone else.


----------



## Hitman (27 Dec 2012)

that was emphatic


----------



## SentryMAn (27 Dec 2012)

You have from time of getting your T4's and other paperwork until April 30.

Give the information to a relative and have them go to your local H&R Block.

If you expect a refund don't worry about it until you are finished, I know people that waited a year to file taxes for a refund without any consequences, other then loaning the government money without any capital gains.

lol

Hell you could always use your laptop, Studio tax and e-file them in under an hour from a free wifi zone thats walking distance from St. Jean mega.


----------



## Occam (27 Dec 2012)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> If you expect a refund don't worry about it until you are finished, I know people that waited a year to file taxes for a refund without any consequences, other then loaning the government money without any capital gains.



Hence why I said "There are penalties for not filing or filing late *if you owe CRA money*".   



> Hell you could always use your laptop, Studio tax and e-file them in under an hour from a free wifi zone thats walking distance from St. Jean mega.



Not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Decon (1 Jan 2013)

NRobichaud said:
			
		

> I will be in Saint-Jean during Tax Season, wondering if there is any place nearby to get those done? (H&R Block preferably)



I was told to have a relative file my taxes and was advised not to file taxes with the assistance of services within Saint Jean. The recruiter told me he was bilingual when he went to CFLRS and found it difficult to access the most basic services in Saint Jean Sur Richelieu. I too, have been to Montreal, Quebec City and the surrounding area many times to visit family and knew exactly what the recruiter was trying to convey. From my experiences, the majority of the Quebec civilian population will help you as best as they can; however, there is strong minority that has a unique prejudice towards Anglophones and Acadians.

My plan is to leave last year’s notice of assessment, my 2013 tax package and my T4 slip with a reliable family member who has agreed to process my taxes. I suggest you do the same.

Also, with regards to 2014, if you’ve managed to fill out a Canadian Forces application on your own, you should be able to do your own taxes and save some of your money. A tax package is by far the simplest paperwork the Government has ever issued.


----------

